# Avion Cinema/Gala Bingo, Aldridge, February 2012



## TranKmasT (Mar 2, 2012)

What started off a disappointing explore, what with it being gala bingo raped and vandalised, became suddenly more interesting as we found the older parts and some rather random bits and bobs. 

After getting back and searching for some history of the place I came across some video on flickr showing the last Bingo day before it closed in August 2009.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kponenut/sets/72157621794438115/





Taken from *Cinema Treasures
*



> _A mid-sized suburban cinema in an area of the West Midlands, near Walsall, the Avion Super Cinema looked remarkably like an original ‘Odeon’ but was never owned by that circuit.
> 
> Finished in cream glazed faience enlivened with green bands and a black base, there is a huge window lighting the circle foyer with entrance doors underneath the central canopy.
> 
> ...



*http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/1239*



Visited with *Donebythehands.*​











































































*Found some pretty random bits and pieces.*




*

Motoring mag from 1961*

























*Minor Celebrity Keyrings.*












*Can anyone name the celebrities presenting the cheques?*






*Chase me! *































































*
Thanks for looking!​*


----------



## nelly (Mar 2, 2012)

This is great!!! Nice stuff


----------



## alex76 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeap same as nelly said smashing shots and find bud


----------



## fallstern (Mar 3, 2012)

Sir, this is awesome! The feeling, the nostalgia, the atmosphere man! Ehm... sorry.
I like this a lot, especially the detail shots. Rock on


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 3, 2012)

wow, really like this one. a lot of history hidden in there  great pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Cracking photos - nice one.

Harriet Rose in one photo looks very much related to the two in the next pic down. Very similar faces.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great photos,loads&loads of history there.


----------



## nanook (Mar 3, 2012)

The grafitti Boys saw the Carpet & left. Can't compete with that.


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, much appreciated.



nanook said:


> The grafitti Boys saw the Carpet & left. Can't compete with that.



Haha! See what you mean, anti vandal carpet. 

It's definately a pattern that induces nausea.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2012)

Woe what an awesome explore! Loving the light paired pics too. So much left! I done the gala bingo in Cambridge, again a former cinema, so thought this would look similar inside, by is completely different! 
Great report, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 3, 2012)

interesting place,,..and cool pics


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Great stuff..loved those old bits'n'pieces. And is that Duncan Norvelle(?) in the frame??


----------



## fascin8ed (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing, thanks. I love old cinemas but always try to imagine them in their prime because I hate bingo and any other use other than what these places were built for. I know it'll never happen but I want all these sort of places to be rescued and returned to cinema use showing great films again! The areas and items you found in their original state are priceless - great progression through your explore. Keep up the good work.


----------



## actualrob (Mar 6, 2012)

The celebrity in the 1st picture is Adam Chance from Crossroads, played by Tony Adams...


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers for the comments everyone.



spacepunk said:


> Great stuff..loved those old bits'n'pieces. And is that Duncan Norvelle(?) in the frame??



Correct.



actualrob said:


> The celebrity in the 1st picture is Adam Chance from Crossroads, played by Tony Adams...



And correct. A box of fire damaged Ferrero Rocher on it's way to each of you. Well done.


----------



## Flexible (Mar 6, 2012)

Great explore and pics mate. You never know what you'll come across in these old cinemas do you. Love all the old stuff. I want a 'TranKmasT' minor celeb keyring!


----------



## rdawoodarry (Mar 7, 2012)

The keyrings were priceless!!!!


----------



## rdawoodarry (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahahaha so it is!


----------



## Simonipswich (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks in good condition.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Mar 12, 2012)

looks amazing wish i had these in the southwest


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 16, 2012)

Cracking report mate! Looks like you spotted more bits and pieces than me!


----------



## meltdown (Mar 17, 2012)

Fantastic photos. Really interesting. Thank you


----------



## inceptionwave (Mar 17, 2012)

Great report and fantastic photos, great little gem!


----------



## Raidenbanjo (Apr 24, 2012)

it's really Amazing i like it.the latest and the best among new Galabingo.com sites. Check the best Gala bingo sites to play online and the best bonus and jackpots on offer.Thanks !


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 24, 2012)

Raidenbanjo said:


> it's really Amazing i like it.the latest and the best among new Galabingo.com sites. Check the best Gala bingo sites to play online and the best bonus and jackpots on offer.Thanks !



No. Thankyou. I'll be along soon to check your site out.









That's after I've had my eyes plucked out by a goat and replaced with hot toffee apples.

FFS!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 24, 2012)

thats a really cool one..brill


----------

